# Help-Confused



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

What is the difference between a Maltese and a Bichon Frise besides the weight and course fur? Would a Bichon be a better dog (strengh wise) to travel with?
I plan on doing a lot of traveling (in a truck-semi) with my new baby so I am confused as too the difference in the breeds. I still would like to have a Maltese but would it be fair to the dog being in such an environment ( noise,vibrations,rough ride, less room)? I saw another trucker with a Bichon today and he said that Bichons have stronger bones than a Maltese and can take the rough ride a lot better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> What is the difference between a Maltese and a Bichon Frise besides the weight and course fur? Would a Bichon be a better dog (strengh wise) to travel with?
> I plan on doing a lot of traveling (in a truck-semi) with my new baby so I am confused as too the difference in the breeds. I still would like to have a Maltese but would it be fair to the dog being in such an environment ( noise,vibrations,rough ride, less room)? I saw another trucker with a Bichon today and he said that Bichons have stronger bones than a Maltese and can take the rough ride a lot better.
> 
> 
> ...




MsMagnolia has both a bichon and Maltese. She would be the perfect person to advise you. You might want to PM her!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

My husbands exwife has a bichon. She is a wonderful little dog. She is bigger than Lacey but she seems to have the same personality as my Lacey. Both are outgoing, tough little tomboys. Daisy (the bichon) still has the same grooming as a maltese. She still needs to be brushed and combed and seems to have the same diet needs as a maltese. Her coat is not as soft as a maltese, more like a poodle, but she is white. I thought of getting a bichon but with the exwife having one I knew that I would be told that I was trying to be like the exwife (the exwife would say that). I have seen people traveling in RV's that have maltese and they all seem to be happy, if that helps.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I sent this reply on another thread earlier this month. It was asking about the similarities and differences between Maltese and bichons. 



> > _Originally posted by mpd_@Nov 11 2005, 03:48 AM
> > *Could you share the similarities and differences between maltese and bichon's personalities?  Thanks!  Figured a person who owns both breeds would be able to give great feedback!
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118832*


I find their personalities to be very, very similar. We've had Jolie for 11 years and got her from one of the top bichon breeders in the country. She was never hyper, is very sweet and loving and friendly. She'd give the house away to the first burgular. She does sound the alarm when someone comes to the door. I can see how Bichons have been used as circus dogs in Europe because she loves to play. She never tires of chasing the ball, catching it in the air, etc. And if we don't want to play she throws her toys up and catches them herself. Jolie weighs about 12-13 pounds but is somewhat long legged for the standard. I like her shape as some bichons seem to have a wierd shape. I think this relates to breeding. The further from the breed standard, the odder shaped the dog. The main difference that I see between she and Sassy and Sadie are that they are smaller (weighing just under 5 pounds) and their hair is very different. Bichons are not for people who don't want to do some grooming. Even in puppy cut they have curlier, cottony hair that easily mats and must be attended to regularly. Their hair is not the same as a poodles, though. For people with small children they are a sturdier, heartier dog than a maltese. When my girls were younger Jolie was just perfect - still a small dog, but not so small that we had to worry about stepping on her. Frankly I like the size of the maltese and I like their hair better. As far as personality, though, I see almost no difference IN MY DOGS. If you were ever planning to get a bichon I would suggest that you do the same research that you'd do for a maltese. Try and use the best breeder that you can afford. Like the maltese there are some health issues that you must be very careful about. Bichons have become pretty popular in recent years and some really unfortunate breeding has occurred.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Considering your lifestyle and job you might want to seriously consider the bichon over the maltese. They really are lovely dogs and pretty hearty. You must look at good breeders, however, to avoid one with health problems. Jolie has never been hyper; she is very laid back and travels great!


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank You for the replies but I still would like to have a Maltese ,LOL, I guess the best thing I can do is talk to a couple of breeders in my area that have both, and see if I can see them







side by side?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know much about the bichon breed but my sister-in-law has one. The biggest difference I see between him and my Abbey is that he seldom barks, where Abbey barks at everything!!! She barks at the fireplace, the coffee brewing, wind blowing, you name it! I've tried comforting her and giving her treats. I've tried squirting her with water - Nothing works so far! So, if you sleep in your truck a maltese may not have the personality you're looking for. Of course, maybe others maltese are different. Just giving you the view point from having Abbey.

Also, Abbey is 4 lbs & I couldn't imagine her bouncing around in a truck all day  - she's just too fragile. So, maybe look at the bigger maltese 9-10 lbs if you can.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im not sure how often you are able to get to the house but...Both Malts & Bichons require alot of grooming and bathing.Brushing daily. I have been around drivers for 22 yrs.(I own a barber/styling shop in a large truckstop,really like a shopping mall) so I do see alot of drivers with dogs.I have only seen one Malt,but it was a team that had her,so their were two ppl. to see to her grooming needs.
Maybe you might want to rethink the breed you want.From being aroud you guys I know sometimes you have a very tight schedule.So I would base my choice of breed on how different breeds would work out with you on the truck. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

I think I have decided on getting a Maltapoo, a breeder in my area has some and they have the same white soft hair and loving eyes as my little girl did. But they are larger boned and weigh about 10-15 lbs. They will have four ready for deliverly in Feb.06. they will not let them go till they are at least 14 weeks old.They have a big FL. room(a large family room with lots of windows) over looking the water (Tampa Bay) that was built for breeding dogs.This is what I have gathered that is a good sign of a good breeder.The dogs are part of the family and have the run of the room watching TV and playing games with their two kids, and have a LOT of paper work from vets tests and medical backgrounds of all the dogs.Two males and four females. I was lucky enough to ask the person that I got my little girl from and she introduced to them since they do not sell to the public, only to private breeders.(they asked no names or addresses be given out) They ran a background check on me and my wife, also checking with our vet. which we have used for 25yrs. and charged me $150.00 for that.( paid upfront,no refunds) but will take that off price of dog. One female maltapoo cost $1200.00 with spay contract and they will take payments







but I can come see the babies only once a week with appt. I am SO HAPPY. THANK YOU ALL for answering my questions about Maltese Dogs.Even though she will not be a purebred I hope I am still welcome here, because she WILL be spoiled.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, it looks like you found a fabulous breeder!!! Please be sure to keep us posted!!! Very exciting!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats,














and please post pictures after you pick her up.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

My Snowy is a Maltipoo, and I can tell you we have always feel welcome here. And yes, he is very spoiled... Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so happy for you!







I know how exciting it is to be waiting! Of course, you're welcome here! We can't wait to see pictures, so take your camera when you visit!!


----------

